# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Equibol-250 Orbit Labs

## atomgonuclear

Well, I just purchased equibol 250 from orbit labs, does anybody know anything about this??? Personally I think it looks fake as SHIT but any other input. maybe just a bad UGL??? any hlep would be appreciated

I attached 2 pictures

equibol.jpg
equibol2.jpg

it says each ml has 

boldenane undeclyenate 250mg
nenzyl alcohol 2mg

[IMG]equibol.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]equibol2.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Orbit is ok, I took the Primobolan with amaizing results.

----------


## Bizz

Orbit have a solid rep! you are good to go!

Bizz

----------


## strongmann

your orbit is good, haven't seen any fakes good UGL for sure!

strongmann

----------


## atomgonuclear

Hell yeah,
Better steroids for a better world

drink responsibly

----------


## juicy_brucy

Orbit is good. Actually, it is a very well known and respected Canadian UGL. I have used their Viagra, and It worked good, as well as their tren ace. No problems from my experience, and the reps are good...

----------

